# Pitbull Hydraulics



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to PITBULLHYDRAULICS.com</a>[/b]​


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0 BUY NOW...................


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

Woohoo PitBull :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!! NOTHING BUT THE BEST!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

who let the dogs  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

more pics were added to the site under frame reinforcement! still more to come .....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 29 2005, 01:55 PM~4300046
> *more pics were added to the site ! still more to come .....
> *


 :0 :0 ima check that shit out homie. Any more footage of the perro arrrr


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

say pitbull how long is it gonna take to do my frame big homie. I checked around and most places are book till spring :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

im booked till the end of feb , for sure .....you can send a deposit to get in line , cause it gets longer every week ..... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 29 2005, 03:27 PM~4300905
> *im booked till the end of feb , for sure .....you can send a deposit to get in line , cause it gets longer every week .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 aight thanks big homie


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 29 2005, 05:27 PM~4300905
> *im booked till the end of feb , for sure .....you can send a deposit to get in line , cause it gets longer every week .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Hurrrrry up and buy......LOL


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Are you guys gonna put prices on the web site, or is it a call for service sort of deal?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2005, 09:46 AM~4306415
> *Are you guys gonna put prices on the web site, or is it a call for service sort of deal?
> *


 :twak: :twak: Pitbull is one bad ass cat homie. Just call him up bro and you will get answers :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 30 2005, 11:10 AM~4306580
> *:twak:  :twak: Pitbull is one bad ass cat homie. Just call him up bro and you will get answers :biggrin:
> *


No shit. I am asking a serious and legitimate question, not trying to cause trouble. :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 30 2005, 10:12 AM~4306593
> *No shit.  I am asking a serious and legitimate question, not trying to cause trouble.  :uh:
> *


  I wasnt trying to cause trouble either big homie.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=373503]

[attachmentid=373504]

[attachmentid=373505]


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

nice striping pinheadred , cant believe you picked that up so damn quick , i think your a natural ! :biggrin: really made the logo stand out nice


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2005, 08:11 PM~4336357
> *nice striping pinheadred , cant believe you picked that up so damn quick , i think your a natural ! :biggrin: really made the logo stand out nice
> *


Yea its something I have a passion for, hopfully I can quite doing body work one day and do this for a living,but we will have to see ! :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

YES IT IS!!! Very tight indeed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Whew! That was ALOT of copy and pasting from my topic back and forth, but I figured you might want these pics on this topic Brent.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

quality!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice,i like the pinstripin work,too bad you aint in washington,id be hirin you in a moment


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/video%20p...ull1%202005.wmv

are they breakin in the springs on the regal in the end or just hoppin it like normal.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 6 2005, 07:50 AM~4345100
> *http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/video%20p...ull1%202005.wmv
> 
> are they breakin in the springs on the regal in the end or just hoppin it like normal.
> *


we had too break them in , had no travel , OSC 4 1/2s ........


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 6 2005, 07:12 AM~4344825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS , those will be posted on the website !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea I think they would look goo in the striping section we was talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn homie nice perro pumps :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 6 2005, 06:31 PM~4350142
> *damn homie nice perro pumps :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 4 2005, 08:11 PM~4336357
> *nice striping pinheadred , cant believe you picked that up so damn quick , i think your a natural ! :biggrin: really made the logo stand out nice
> *


how much for 1965 conv fully wrap frame let me now


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

just checked out your web site look good so how much for a 64 HT frame reinforced


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 5 2005, 10:38 PM~4345024
> *very nice,i like the pinstripin work,too bad you aint in washington,id be hirin you in a moment
> *


it would be nice to have enough work to keep me buisy around here! but more people are starting to call and have me do their work, also getting some out of town work! thanks for the compiment bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64rida_@Dec 8 2005, 09:14 PM~4364477
> *just checked out your web site look good so how much for a 64 HT frame reinforced
> *


PMed . :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

how much for some pumps :biggrin: :0   :angry: :cheesy:   :uh:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

1,000,000,000 dollars , your cost , dont tell anyone about your hook up or everyone will want them ......... lol


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 9 2005, 11:14 AM~4371862
> *1,000,000,000 dollars , your cost , dont tell anyone about your hook up or everyone will want them ......... lol
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 9 2005, 02:14 PM~4371862
> *1,000,000,000 dollars , your cost , dont tell anyone about your hook up or everyone will want them ......... lol
> *


Now thats a hook-up!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=382399] PITBULL hydraulics.........bow down haters


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 9 2005, 12:14 PM~4371862
> *1,000,000,000 dollars , your cost , dont tell anyone about your hook up or everyone will want them ......... lol
> *



damn, where do I send the check too? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Dec 11 2005, 09:08 PM~4384818
> *[attachmentid=382399]      PITBULL hydraulics.........bow down haters
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

PITBULL HYDRAULICS will be closed 12/17/05 till 01/02/06 ....... if you need to talk with us really bad , leave a message on the recorder , i will return your call asap ........... happy holidays to everyone , thanks brent


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 14 2005, 12:23 PM~4404851
> *PITBULL HYDRAULICS will be closed 12/17/05 till 01/02/06 ....... if you need to talk with us really bad , leave a message on the recorder , i will return your call asap ........... happy holidays to everyone , thanks brent
> *


the perro is going into hybernation for a few weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm sure he can use some rest he's been real busy


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Dec 14 2005, 07:42 PM~4406668
> *I'm sure he can use some rest he's been real busy
> *


No doubt.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I like the website updates, the '59's are off the hook!


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 8 2005, 04:33 PM~4366488
> *it would be nice to have enough work to keep me buisy around here! but more people are starting to call and have me do their work, also getting some out of town work! thanks for the compiment bro! :thumbsup:
> *


shit homie..i only get complements from ur work...check ur pm


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2005, 06:30 AM~4408315
> *I like the website updates, the '59's are off the hook!
> *


cant wait to get the setup in ...... more pics and video coming soon


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

PITBULL


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MONTE THE REDNOSE PITBULL !!! LOL


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 14 2005, 10:23 PM~4404851
> *PITBULL HYDRAULICS will be closed 12/17/05 till 01/02/06 ....... if you need to talk with us really bad , leave a message on the recorder , i will return your call asap ........... happy holidays to everyone , thanks brent
> *


ttt


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Have a Merry Christmas homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you and the family brent


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Do you all have everything in stock , or do you have to order. Caspers is at the back door, and we aint even got started. We get our shit like 5 days before the show, and never have time to order, so we aleways end up with CCE. Think we gonna try somthing new this year, so we may as well support some one local.

Skunk and Emily


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

we keep most things in stock , we dont have alot of room right now , but we are putting a building up to take care of this problem , should be up by then , we are still growing and at a fast rate , planning to be well stocked by then ... just give us a call , we can probly deliever it to you at the show also ... thanks :biggrin:


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

I am not sure if you know Skunk and I , but if you do, then you know we are always needins stuff at the show. I am all up in the trunk Saturday morning talking about I need a motor, or I fried my silinoids. :roflmao: 
Can you give me some prices, so I can kind of see what I am gunna have to spend?

****Emily****


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

pmed


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

hey brent you know anyone with a 68-72 chevy rearend houseing. My brother-in-law needs one.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

try my friend ryan 502-876-2015 , he probly has one


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt for the perro pompas


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 30 2005, 10:51 AM~4515141
> *try my friend ryan 502-876-2015 , he probly has one
> *


Thanks man


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

just want to wish everyone a safe and happy NEW YEAR !


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 27 2005, 01:58 AM~4283191
> *<a href=\'http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to PITBULLHYDRAULICS.com</a>​*​[/b]


hope you and your family had a merry chrismas and hoping your new years will b even better :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 31 2005, 09:36 PM~4521609
> *hope you and your family had a merry chrismas and hoping your new years will b even better  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks BT , same to you and your family ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

CLEAN 59!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 6 2006, 03:30 AM~4556738
> *CLEAN 59!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro , its a customer of mine from san diego , ca ...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:09 PM~4557340
> *thanks bro , its a customer of mine from san diego , ca ...
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 59


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2006, 07:30 PM~4556738
> *CLEAN 59!
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome...


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

59 FORSALE 15,000 , OR BEST OFFER


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wow youre trying to sell my car everywhere


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 29 2006, 02:21 AM~4724546
> *wow youre trying to sell my car everywhere
> *


sold


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey tommy asked if you can put those cups in the car, they will work he forgot his spring was spaced up already. so if you could please place them in the car when bernard pics them up


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: gotcha


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

tommy will be there in the morning to get all 3 cars brent just to let you know


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2006, 05:30 PM~4556738
> *CLEAN 59!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 58 impala wish bone under the 59??


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yes it is


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn u big ballers.......




> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2006, 05:54 PM~4745045
> *tommy will be there in the morning to get all 3 cars brent just to let you know
> *


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

just to let everyone know ive got 2 , 1964 impala converts for sale , one is a SS CAR , 2500 buys them , sorry no titles, ill be posting pics soon ....


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

lets see them


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

that shit right there is lovley!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

64s


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

more


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

new building almost done :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn! I have to get out there and check it out!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 09:40 PM~4770380
> *new building almost done :biggrin:
> *


damn :0


----------



## RidinLow2Gay6 (Feb 7, 2006)

they call me pantydropper too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2006, 09:40 PM~4770380
> *new building almost done :biggrin:
> *


damn nice   :thumbsup: keep it up mabe you will become the next big NAME in the juice game :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 7 2006, 06:29 AM~4792464
> *damn nice      :thumbsup: keep it up mabe you will become the next big NAME in the juice game  :biggrin:
> *


we arent trying to take over the market , honestly dont want our product in every trunk out there , just wanna offer the REAL lowriders quality parts ....... but , thanks lolow


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

shes back !


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The Dog will hunt. :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 13 2006, 04:50 PM~4838125
> *The Dog will hunt.  :0
> *


you mean hunch ,lol :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 14 2006, 08:51 PM~4849103
> *you mean hunch ,lol :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin: 

hahaha litle gift :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 15 2006, 10:27 AM~4851933
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> hahaha litle gift  :biggrin:
> ...


where you get that pic , im gonna have shirts made of that shit , thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 15 2006, 12:28 PM~4853209
> *where you get that pic , im gonna have shirts made of that shit , thanks man  :biggrin:
> *


had that pic for a long time on a pitbull site (can`t remember where :biggrin: ) just killing time last night and i made that :biggrin: didn know if you woud like it hahaha


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 15 2006, 06:37 PM~4853240
> *had that pic for a long time on a pitbull site (can`t remember where :biggrin: ) just killing time last night and i made that  :biggrin: didn know if you woud like it hahaha
> *


keep them ideas comming , getting some shirts made soon,ill send you some .. :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 15 2006, 08:14 PM~4856144
> *keep them ideas comming , getting some shirts made soon,ill send you some .. :biggrin:
> *


Keep the wording on the shirts to a minimum!!! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 15 2006, 09:14 PM~4856144
> *keep them ideas comming , getting some shirts made soon,ill send you some .. :biggrin:
> *


i woud like better a piston pump :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

new stuff hahahaha  






new :biggrin: took the time from your video of your website ,it looks that it take only 6.5 seconds to hit back bumper  




:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 15 2006, 08:14 PM~4856144
> *keep them ideas comming , getting some shirts made soon,ill send you some .. :biggrin:
> *


you going to have some before the show?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2006, 08:26 PM~4860372
> *you going to have some before the show?
> *


nope


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 16 2006, 07:57 AM~4857821
> *new stuff hahahaha
> 
> new  :biggrin: took the time from your video of your website ,it looks that it take only 6.5 seconds to hit back bumper
> ...


really like the last one , got any BEWARE OF DOG ?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 16 2006, 09:29 PM~4863544
> *nope
> *


damnit


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 16 2006, 10:31 PM~4863554
> *really like the last one , got any BEWARE OF DOG ?
> *


ill try some :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2006, 05:43 AM~4864158
> *damnit
> *


ill call them today :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

NEW TEST


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

how can i get a price list pitbull???


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

TEST ............NOT PERFECT BUT YOU GET THE POINT :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

HERE IS A FUNNY ONE :biggrin: KINDA


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

ONE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 18 2006, 06:48 PM~4874386
> *ONE MORE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


what size you wear ? can you add spikes around the neck on this one ?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2006, 01:00 PM~4874443
> *what size you wear ? can you add spikes around the neck on this one ?
> *


like this ????????????????? hope you like it now hahaha j/k


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Is PitBull coming to Big "I" Tulsa picnic on July 9th?


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2006, 12:30 PM~4874597
> *Is PitBull coming to Big "I" Tulsa picnic on July 9th?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: REQUESTED :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

OK LAST ONE I DO :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Feb 18 2006, 07:35 PM~4874613
> *:biggrin:
> *


trying too :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

man i would love to see this as a backing plate for a PERRO pump

chrome dammmmmmmmmm

i think it would be a bad ass backing plate and tshirt :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 20 2006, 07:04 PM~4886755
> *man i would love to see this as a backing plate for a PERRO pump
> 
> chrome  dammmmmmmmmm
> ...


we'll see  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2006, 06:52 PM~4888514
> *we'll see    :biggrin:
> *


:0 :nono: i have owners right hahahaha j/k


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

got some shirts


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice t-shirt  :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

nice,homie....u doin any sponsoring?Got a daily driven '84 Regal on 13's 3pumps,12 batteries,4 switches and a v-8 ....Holla back


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

How much are the t-shirts?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Feb 22 2006, 06:11 PM~4903471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Date Changed for Individuals C.C.-Oklahoma Chapter Picnic
July 16, 2006


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 6 2006, 07:41 PM~4984470
> *
> *


what up fool....


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just chillin ****, I mean homie. :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 7 2006, 07:28 PM~4992208
> *Just chillin ****, I mean homie. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

yo pitbull how much do the osc 4 1/2 ton coils run hit me up with a pm shipped to 79102


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 23 2006, 05:01 PM~4912694
> *got some shirts
> *


WERE ARE MY SHIRTS :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 10 2006, 04:04 AM~5016057
> *WERE ARE MY SHIRTS  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

top on brents 63 by josh aka pinhead red[attachmentid=498498][attachmentid=498499][attachmentid=498501][attachmentid=498502]


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

OHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ho;y shit that is sick lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Josh is the man. :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

looks good


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

HOLY SH#T!!!! That looks good as hell!!!!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

YEAR OF THE I....its the takeover!!
[attachmentid=500375]
[attachmentid=500376]
[attachmentid=500377]
[attachmentid=500380]
[attachmentid=500381]


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=500396]
1 more


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks fuckin great, wish i had time to come by yesterday and check it out but my car has whooped my ass this weekend.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Its not done yet! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Its not done yet! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

going to add more tonight :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 13 2006, 06:50 AM~5036684
> *OHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what you think eddie /, not bad for some good ole boys from ky  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

few more in progress , may post more later tonight


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

more from tonight


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

really nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 13 2006, 06:34 PM~5041444
> *what you think eddie /, not bad for some good ole boys from ky   :biggrin:
> *


Y'all doing some bad ass shit!!! Good to see Josh not getting it from behind while he is workin. I guess Justin was busy!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, that looks good as fuck.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 13 2006, 10:45 PM~5043502
> *Y'all doing some bad ass shit!!!  Good to see Josh not getting it from behind while he is workin.  I guess Justin was busy!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea I was watching my back the whole time! :uh: :ugh:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 14 2006, 07:45 AM~5043502
> *Y'all doing some bad ass shit!!!  Good to see Josh not getting it from behind while he is workin.  I guess Justin was busy!! :biggrin:
> *


YALL , LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

the roof looks good man. Keep it up.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i think that good is an under statement shawn.....I think that fan-fucking-tastic, i love that [email protected]


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

can't wait to see the roof after the clear, Brent a friend just picked up a new ride and i'm tring to talk him into a nice set-up, are you selling complete kits, if so he's looking for complete chrome two pump, 4 dump kit . a set of 8'and a set of 10's complete with coilover for the rear. thanks you can just pm me a price p.s. work looks good Josh


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 15 2006, 08:55 PM~5055924
> *can't wait to see the roof after the clear, Brent a friend just picked up a new ride and i'm tring to talk him into a nice set-up, are you selling complete kits, if so he's looking for complete chrome two pump, 4 dump kit . a set of 8'and a set of 10's complete with coilover for the rear. thanks you can just pm me a price  p.s. work looks good Josh
> *



He does sell complete kits.  Whats up Pat?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

looks good, only one suggestion, might want to use some gloves when laying down the tape. might not sound like much, but can avoid some things youll notice later in bright lights. yes im picky :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Tim, hows that chevy coming.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 15 2006, 06:15 PM~5056023
> *looks good, only one suggestion, might want to use some gloves when laying down the tape. might not sound like much, but can avoid some things youll notice later in bright lights. yes im picky  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 15 2006, 05:55 PM~5055924
> *can't wait to see the roof after the clear, Brent a friend just picked up a new ride and i'm tring to talk him into a nice set-up, are you selling complete kits, if so he's looking for complete chrome two pump, 4 dump kit . a set of 8'and a set of 10's complete with coilover for the rear. thanks you can just pm me a price  p.s. work looks good Josh
> *


Thanks Pat! how you been brother?


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=505557]


> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 15 2006, 11:04 AM~5048166
> *Yea I was watching my back the whole time! :uh:  :ugh:
> *


so was I


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Mar 17 2006, 02:46 AM~5063020
> *[attachmentid=505557]
> so was I
> *


hey justin , is that chick trying to show the goat ? lol


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 16 2006, 10:03 PM~5063929
> *hey justin , is that chick trying to show the goat ? lol
> *


hahahahahaha the goat !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i hope she is not showing the goat


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 17 2006, 03:03 PM~5063929
> *hey justin , is that chick trying to show the goat ? lol
> *


hell yeah


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Mar 17 2006, 02:14 PM~5068921
> *hell yeah
> *


If not Brent will show you the Hamberger! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 29 2005, 04:55 PM~4300046
> *more pics were added to the site under frame reinforcement! still more to come .....
> *


WHATS UP BRENT I GOT SOMETHING BETTER TO PUT THE SET UP IN :biggrin: SAY WHATS UP TO ALEX FOR ME TELL HIM NO HARD FEELING LOL HE SHOULD KNOW ME BY KNOW


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

JUST MY TWO CENTS. SEE ON THE TWO MIDDLE SILVER STRIPES I WOULD PUT THE LOGO IN A PEARL ALMOST GOST PATEREND (SPELL CHECK IT ALL) SEE WHAT I MEAN


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i see what you mean , would have looked cool , but we put more patterns there :biggrin: ........... we're putting the logo on 2 other cars now , i think youll like


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEXXXYLATINABUNNY_@Mar 19 2006, 08:54 AM~5079103
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello SEXXXY!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEXXXYLATINABUNNY_@Mar 19 2006, 06:54 AM~5079103
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

josh i think you phone is broken....LOL


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 22 2006, 10:18 AM~5098100
> *josh i think you phone is broken....LOL
> *



he just doesn't want to talk to you. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

goin into this thread and seein that you were the last person to post, i would have wagered my car that you were gonna have a smarta$$ comment....LOL>...its all good though, what the hell have you been into tim


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 22 2006, 07:18 AM~5098100
> *josh i think you phone is broken....LOL
> *


Its been on the blink the last couple days! It stops working sometimes and then it works again! :uh: Ill call ya!


Hay Tim! Im gonna have to come get my pressure washer brother! sence I cant get people to come thrue with their part!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 18 2006, 11:39 AM~5069875
> *If not Brent will show you the Hamberger! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hamburger......robble robble


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 22 2006, 07:05 PM~5100867
> *Its been on the blink the last couple days! It stops working sometimes and then it works again!  :uh:  Ill call ya!
> Hay Tim! Im gonna have to come get my pressure washer brother! sence I cant get people to come thrue with their part!
> *


yeah its kinda hard to come threw with my part with out a truck......but thanks for leting me use it....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 22 2006, 07:05 PM~5100867
> *Its been on the blink the last couple days! It stops working sometimes and then it works again!  :uh:  Ill call ya!
> Hay Tim! Im gonna have to come get my pressure washer brother! sence I cant get people to come thrue with their part!
> *



Holla at me anytime.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

post more pics of the roof I know you got them by now


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 27 2006, 03:34 AM~5124666
> *post more pics of the roof I know you got them by now
> *


nope not yet , we painted the whole car , johns gonna wet sand and buff in about a week or so.... :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 27 2006, 10:31 PM~5131329
> *nope not yet ,  we painted the whole car , johns gonna wet sand and buff in about a week or so.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i seen it tonight and it looks really good..


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 27 2006, 03:34 AM~5124666
> *post more pics of the roof I know you got them by now
> *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 29 2006, 08:24 PM~5145035
> *
> *


wasup :wave: just a question ................pitbull did you sended me the t-shirt ??? or not yet ............becose you asked my adress etc etc (just to know  )


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

hit me with that address agin and sizes


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

hey brent you have any more shirts? My fat ass can't fit in any of my shirts so I need to get me a new line of t's, and I want a pitbull shirt. I'd need at least a 3x


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 1 2006, 03:48 PM~5160982
> *hey brent you have any more shirts? My fat ass can't fit in any of my shirts so I need to get me a new line of t's, and I want a pitbull shirt. I'd need at least a 3x
> *


yeah , stop by :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey i bet you need a carb, sorry i am bad on shipping, but i still have it. is indy too late i can bring it there. i almost feel bad but not too bad. lol seriously tommy told me and i am just lazy so i apologize


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

how much are pitbull shirts


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 2 2006, 05:12 PM~5164863
> *hey i bet you need a carb, sorry i am bad on shipping, but i still have it. is indy too late i can bring it there. i almost feel bad but not too bad. lol seriously tommy told me and i am just lazy so i apologize
> *


can you give it to tommy to ship for me ? please , i need it yesterday


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Apr 3 2006, 11:50 PM~5172016
> *how much are pitbull shirts
> *


shirts went up a bit 12 bucks any size up to 4 x


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2006, 07:02 AM~5176132
> *can you give it to tommy to ship for me ? please , i need it yesterday
> *


no :biggrin:










































actually homie i am finally tearing it down this week and i will have it to you early next week. sorry for the inconvience


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

thanks bro , dont forget my mississippi plate too :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

got ya,


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2006, 10:58 PM~5180340
> *thanks bro , dont forget my mississippi plate too :biggrin:
> *


do you collect cars license plates :dunno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no he let me use the plate to drive the car home to bad it never made it


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2006, 08:34 PM~5192625
> *no he let me use the plate to drive the car home to bad it never made it
> *


ooooooooooooooooo ok   :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 30 2006, 07:28 PM~5149017
> *wasup :wave: just a question ................pitbull did you sended me the t-shirt ??? or not yet  ............becose you asked my adress etc etc (just to know  )
> *


get it yet


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 10 2006, 09:53 AM~5212351
> *get it yet
> *


got them today (11/04/06) thanks again for the t-shirts bro..............  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 30 2006, 11:28 AM~5149017
> *wasup :wave: just a question ................pitbull did you sended me the t-shirt ??? or not yet  ............becose you asked my adress etc etc (just to know  )
> *


You goof, stop begging for free stuff... :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 13 2006, 11:02 AM~5232745
> *You goof, stop begging for free stuff... :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


shut up you fool :uh: you dont know wtf your talking about :buttkick:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5233063
> *shut up you fool :uh: you dont know wtf your talking about  :buttkick:
> *


Yes I do you begging goof... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2006, 04:47 AM~5180244
> *no :biggrin:
> actually homie i am finally tearing it down this week and i will have it to you early next week. sorry for the inconvience
> *


carb needed ! ASAP


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Brent you are crazy. lol Now a wagon hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 14 2006, 09:34 AM~5239266
> *Brent you are crazy.  lol  Now a wagon hopper.  :biggrin:
> *


thats Mr. 63 to you :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 14 2006, 03:34 PM~5239266
> *Brent you are crazy.  lol  Now a wagon hopper.  :biggrin:
> *


GOLD DIGGER II :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Isn't that your old wagon?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

leaving monday sorry for the delay


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 15 2006, 03:06 PM~5246581
> *Isn't that your old wagon?
> *


nope , :0 :biggrin: JYD


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 13 2006, 10:06 PM~5237679
> *carb needed ! ASAP
> *


Atleast now you got what you wanted. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 17 2006, 04:58 AM~5255983
> *Atleast now you got what you wanted. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 15 2006, 03:20 PM~5246632
> *leaving monday sorry for the delay
> *


got it thursday ,,, thanks


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks to tommy or it may have still been sitting at the shop


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hows that wagon coming along?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

wish i knew how to post a pic , making progress


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 9 2006, 11:11 PM~5400069
> *wish i knew how to post a pic , making progress
> *


email me the pics and I'll post them for you [email protected]


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 10 2006, 12:11 AM~5400069
> *wish i knew how to post a pic , making progress
> *


Yes you are. It is a little loud right now though. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

still no pics i think you were lying


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone have an exploded view of an Adex?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

how much for t's


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 16 2006, 08:33 PM~5440673
> *Anyone have an exploded view of an Adex?
> *


go in there tech section there is a pics of it ................

http://www.eternalrollerz.com/


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Lolow...

Brent, I need a spool and a sleeve for my replica square dumps. Any ideas?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 20 2006, 10:03 PM~5463891
> *Thanks Lolow...
> 
> Brent, I need a spool and a sleeve for my replica square dumps. Any ideas?
> *


sorry bro , i dont have anything for those .....


----------

